

Ask HN: Best intro marketing books? - BadassFractal

Hello HN,<p>I just recently wanted Drew Houston's talk at Stanford where he mentions that early on in his career he had to learn a lot of different disciplines such as sales, marketing and so on.<p>I figured out that I need to understand a lot more about marketing than I do now (zero) and I need a good place to start. I think Drew mentioned Guerrilla Marketing as his first text, but I was hoping that you guys might recommend something even better to me.<p>What should my first intro marketing book(s) be? Seth Godin's stuff? Guerrilla Marketing? Others?<p>Thank you!
======
cdvonstinkpot
There's so many Guerilla Marketing books out there that it's easy to get lost
reading forever with no return on your time investment. I found one Guerilla
Marketing book that's like a 'best of' called "Guerilla Marketing Remix- The
Best Of Guerilla Marketing" By Jay Conrad Levinson & his wife.

The Guerilla Marketing Handbook by Seth Godin seemed so dated it was hard to
get through, but there were some gems in there. I think Seth's book
'Permission Marketing' is a classic & doesn't get old (not yet at least), I
learned alot there. Purple Cow & Free Prize Inside are my favorites of his,
still marketing I guess.

Good luck.

------
ivv
After some 15 years in advertising and countless books, I now recommend Dale
Carnegie's "How to Win Friends...", of which many modern ad/marketing books
are poor derivatives. I'd also add a book on marketing metrics; an Amazon
search will bring up a number of them, all fairly similar. If you are
interested in specific advertising tactics, I'd start with a book about
writing direct-response copy because that's the most replicable and hence
useful knowledge.

------
dylanhassinger
"Start Small, Stay Small" by Rob Walling is my fav.

<http://startupbook.net>

Also I recommend reading as much Tim Ferriss as possible

